# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  How to open a DTS file given to me

## tc

I was given a dts file to look at based on the Northwinds DB.  The file was not password protected and comes from a SQL Server Configured exactly like mine.  Is there a way to open this file in the DTS design window?  I could not find anything in BOL or help.
Thanks

----------


## Steve Rodgers

Through Enterprise Manager, on the &#39;Data Tranformation Services&#39; node right click, then choose &#39;Open Package&#39; to load the .dts file into the design window.


------------
tc at 2/28/01 1:45:16 PM


I was given a dts file to look at based on the Northwinds DB.  The file was not password protected and comes from a SQL Server Configured exactly like mine.  Is there a way to open this file in the DTS design window?  I could not find anything in BOL or help.
Thanks

----------

